# Is purina puppy chow good or bad for your puppy?



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been feeding him blue but he doenst seem to like it and I go to my aunts and he devours her puppy chow food when left out for her other dogs... Is it good for puppies? I'm thinking about just switching over to that if so.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

puppy chow is terrible for your puppy


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

check this out Purina Puppy Chow | Review and Rating

the first ingredients are : corn, corn meal, chicken by product meal, animal fat

Look for something that has meats as the first ingredients


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

garbage


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Diamond is a good brand, and it's a reasonable price.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Purina Puppy Chow is one of the worst foods out there, IMO.

My first dog was raised on Purina Puppy Chow, because I didn't know any better, and there weren't a whole lot of choices back then. I always wondered why she had soft stools. At about 5 months of age I switched her to Purina Dog Chow. The vet scolded me for this, so I put her back on Puppy Chow until she was about 9 months old. 

As I got older and wiser and had more money, and my dog got older, she started getting better and better food and eventually raw and home-cooked.

She was fit as a fiddle all her life, and lived to be 16 years old.

I've heard stories about dogs and cats living into obscene old age on stuff like Pedigree, Friskies, Purina Dog Chow, etc., so there's clearly a lot about pet nutrition we still don't know.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My children like chips and junk too. 

If he doesn't like Blue, there are many other healthy options out there. Look at the dog food advisor.com


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Is Iams healthy? Or beniful? I don't want to have to buy an expensive dog food that he doenst even like when he likes the cheaper kind. He'll eat my other dogs Iams adult food all the time. He won't eat the blue unless I mix it with soft food...


----------



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

Authority at PetSmart is a pretty good food and isn't too expensive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Beniful is horrible. They spend more money on marketing and pretty bags than what goes into the bag.

Iams not so bad. Purina one isn't that bad.

Look at Fromm, not many dogs turn that down. Small company that doesn't outsource production. Never had a recall. The price isn't that bad either, cost you the same as the better supermarket brands.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed Fromm with great results, if I was looking for a kibble that was good quality for a lower price then I would go with Costco's Kirkland brand.

I've fed Iams and Authority before, hated Iams and their constant recalls, Authority wasn't bad but my GSD did horrible on it which caused me to switch to Fromm.


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

erintaylor1995 said:


> Authority at PetSmart is a pretty good food and isn't too expensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Authority GRAIN FREE is a good quality one. I always make that distinction between the regular and grain free formula. The regular one still has a large amount of corn and rice glutens that I personally don't like to see in my dog's food. The grain free is maybe a dollar more than the regular formula. 

Also, I don't know about the policies at other stores, but on almost all of Petsmart's foods, if you keep the receipt then even after you've opened the bag, if your pup doesn't like it, you can return it for at least a store credit. It would give you more freedom to try different foods. Did this with mine when he was young and it seemed like everything upset his stomach. I probably got four different types of food, but I didn't have to pay for each one. After a few days, if it didn't work out, I just trucked the rest of the food in its bag and the receipt back to the store to return it and try something else. The only one you can't do this for are what they consider the grocery store foods - Pedigree, Alpo, Iams, Cesar's etc.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

And all that's in petsmart right?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

And most puppies like it?


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Fromms isn't at Petsmart. For higher quality foods, Petsmart has Blue Buffalo, Nutro Natural Choice, Nutro Ultra, Wellness, Castor & Pollux, Simply Nourish, Bil-Jac, Authority Grain Free, Hill's Ideal Balance, and Innova. Think most of them are also supposed to get Nature's Variety and Evo in the next few months too. If you want a good quality food, and price is a concern, I would try Authority Grain Free or Simply Nourish. Both pretty good foods, and they almost always have sales and coupons out for them because they're proprietary brands.

As for what your pup will like, it usually depends on the individual dog. Hard to know without trying.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yup, he seemed to like thee authority, thanks!


----------

